# Memory Foam Upgrade



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all, I was thinking of upgrading to a 2 1/2 inch thick memory foam mattress. The local store has one and I'm considering buying it but want to check with all you outbackers first. I have a queen size mattress and found a mfm that will fit over my old one, the only problem is the mfm is 4 inches to long. My question, is it ok to cut a mfm to fit. I've never dealt with a mfm before and yes, it is time to upgrade ,the old mattress is not doing the job anymore. any advice would be greatly appreciated, thx.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

outbacker8 said:


> Hi all, I was thinking of upgrading to a 2 1/2 inch thick memory foam mattress. The local store has one and I'm considering buying it but want to check with all you outbackers first. I have a queen size mattress and found a mfm that will fit over my old one, the only problem is the mfm is 4 inches to long. My question, is it ok to cut a mfm to fit. I've never dealt with a mfm before and yes, it is time to upgrade ,the old mattress is not doing the job anymore. any advice would be greatly appreciated, thx.


I went with a 4" thick topper and it is great!!!

Cutting the excess length is simple. They cut like butter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MORE MORE MORE Memory Foam!!

I love ours...we have 4.5" on our bed....so comfortable.

Check out Overstocked.com. They normally have great deals and shipping is very cheap..sometimes free!!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I found 2.5 inches isnt quite enough on the concrete slab thay Keystone cleverly disguises as a mattress. I had to put more on mine. 4" is the way to go.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

We used 2.5" and I swear it's better than my "expensive" mattress in the house. We didn't cut ours. I am too cheap to purchase camper sheets and I just let that extra bit hang over the end of the bed. It helps take up some of the slack in the sheets and works for us. O


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

We got a SleepNumber Coolfit 2" foam pad and cut it to fit on top of the cheezy oddball-sized "king" mattress in our 250RS, then stretched a bed pad/cover over the whole assembly...and absolutely love it....very comfortable. I have to have a SleepNumber mattress at home to get comfortable, but with this foam topper it makes the trailer bed VERY good. It's more expensive than most other manufacturers, but it doesn't get "hot" under the sheets like other foam pads.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice Outbackers.







I'll try the 2 1/2 inch ( great deal $89 ), if need be I'll get more more in the future.


----------



## Chefshade (Jul 28, 2012)

If you go with 2" or so you need to get the 5 lb. foam. That's the most dense product you can get, and will hold up the best. 
I got a 2" 5# queen MFM on Amazon for $138. No shipping. It showed up in 3 days. I trimmed it to fit my joint.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

We tried a 4" topper on ours and it didn't help. So, we replaced it with an 8" foam mattress from Walmart for $260. We got the CalKing size and cut it to length with a bread knife. We love it. It's on the firm side though.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spa-Sensations-8-Memory-Foam-Mattress-Multiple-Sizes/12542630


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

We went with the 4" topper. Very easy to cut.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Update.

I have used my ob twice with the new foam and have to admit I now sleep like a baby. I would recommend memory foam to all. Thanks outbackers:2thumbsup:


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

foam toppers... once you have one you'll not want to do without! Glad you liked it! We did too!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I didn't cut mine I tucked the extra between the mattress and the head board and it made the bed longer and made the bed better all around.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We got the exact same foam from COSTCO. We also did the "trimming" thing. It has made the bed more comfortable--we have been out several times this year. I still see the "hollows" where each of us sleep---but---that's OK. I will do an end for end flip soon.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

One thing we did was replace the entire mattress on the master queen with a 10" memory foam mattress. The original camper queen in the 301 is only 74" but a standard mattress is 80" in length. This extra length would result in the mattress squishing up against the cabinets when the slides are in. No problem with memory foam. We put the 80" foam on there and let it squish. Comes right out when you open the slide. Yes it hangs off a little more than the original but provides a little more room. It works great and matches the king with have at home.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I had an old memory foam mattress topper I put on mine and it makes a difference. I had to cut about 2-3 inches off the one end and it was easy to cut. It had a cover for it that my wife washed on hot and it shrunk to the perfect size!


----------

